# Logiciels > Logiciels Libres & Open Source > Bureautique > OpenOffice & LibreOffice >  Quelles suites bureautiques utilisez-vous en 2015 ?

## Francis Walter

Nous sommes au deuxime semestre de 2015 et beaucoup de choses se sont passes durant le premier sur les suites bureautiques. Environ 2 ans aprs la version 2013 que beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont apprcie ou pas. Microsoft a rcemment sorti la version 2016 de sa clbre suite bureautique Office. La firme a galement renforc sa position sur le march des mobiles avec sa version mobile de la suite Office. En effet, celle-ci  l'origine conue pour PC et Desktop a eu  droit une version adapte aux appareils mobiles (smartphone, tablettes, 2 in 1) dont ceux qui tournent sous Android, Windows Phone et mme iOS aprs de nombreux conflits, critiques et j'en passe. Il y a eu aussi une mise  jour au niveau de l'offre Office 365 avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits, de nouveaux prix

Les fans du gratuit et/ou de l'open source ont aussi eu droit  des amliorations sur la version mobile d'AndrOpen Office.  noter aussi que de nombreux efforts ont t mens pour corriger de nombreux bogues et ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalits. La version 5.0 de LibreOffice est sortie en aot dernier avec la compatibilit avec Windows 10, l'amlioration de linteroprabilit, le support du format OOXML, une refonte des barres d'outils latrales et la sortie d'une version 64 bits pour les plateformes tournant sur des Windows x86_64. Quant  son frre Apache OpenOffice, la fondation Apache Software n'a dploy aucune mise  jour au cours de cette anne 2015.

Pour ceux qui ditent des documents sur leurs appareils mobiles, il existe plusieurs applications de gestions de documents parmi lesquelles nous avons Polaris Office et QuickOffice. Polaris Office est une application gratuite qui est capable d'diter des documents MS Office (docx, xlsx) et disponible pour Android, iOS. Il existe mme une version pour les PC fonctionnant sous Windows. Quant  QuickOffice, exclusivement rserv aux utilisateurs d'Android, il permet galement d'diter des documents MS Office sur des smartphones ou tablettes. Du ct du libre, AndrOpen Office permet d'ouvrir tous les documents de LibreOffice ou ApacheOpen Office, mais galement ceux de MS Office.

Il existe d'autres suites bureautiques qui n'ont pas t mentionnes dans ce post, ce n'est pas voulu. Vous pouvez les spcifier en commentaire, nous allons en tenir compte pour les prochaines fois. Les rcentes migrations de nombreuses institutions vers des solutions open source ont augment comme a n'a jamais t le cas, le nombre d'utilisateurs d'Apache OpenOffice et de LibreOffice. Faites-vous partie de ceux qui ont adopt des suites bureautiques open source ? Le but de ce sondage est de savoir :

 ::fleche::  Quelles suites bureautiques vous utilisez chez vous ( la maison), au bureau ou  l'cole (lyce, universit...) ? Sur quel appareil (PC, tablette, smartphone ou Raspberry Pi) ?
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi avoir opt pour ce choix ? Est-ce une contrainte professionnelle ? D'cole ? Ou un choix personnel ?
 ::fleche::  Quels sont les points forts/faibles de votre suite ?
 ::fleche::  Aimeriez-vous changer de suite ? Ou en tester une nouvelle ?
 ::fleche::  Laquelle conseilleriez-vous  un dbutant ? Un lycen ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Office 2016 depuis ce soir  ::king:: 

Outlook a beaucoup gagner en performance par rapport  2013.

----------


## laloune

Office 2010/2013,  mon grand dsespoir

j'tais un fan absolu et dfinitif d'Office, en particulier Excel, puis est arriv 2007 et son abominable ribbon pour laquelle je voue une haine farouche (ainsi qu' ceux qui l'ont introduit, j'espre ne pas en croiser un de ceux l un jour de peur de faire une idiotie)

depuis, moins je touche  Office, mieux je me porte

----------


## imikado

A la maison:
LibreOffice, pour plusieurs raisons
gratuitje suis sous GNU/Linux, donc peu de choixextension disponible pour crire sur dvp  :;): 

Sinon, je conseille les suites en ligne, type google docs and co
gratuitmultiplateformegalement compatible sur tablettedisponible partout (cloud oblige)auto enregistr et versionn (trs pratique)suffit amplement  la majorit des utilisations


Au bureau,
Comme tout le monde je pense: Microsoft Office

----------


## tomlev

Je suis pas sr que le fait de pouvoir donner plusieurs rponses dans ce sondage soit une bonne ide. J'aurais plutt pos la question sous la forme "Quelle suite bureautique utilisez-vous principalement", avec une seule rponse possible.

Parce que l, LibreOffice + OpenOffice arrivent nettement devant MS Office _(EDIT: plus maintenant)_, mais a ne nous apprend pas grand chose, car les gens qui utilisent surtout MS Office et occasionnellement LibreOffice (comme moi), ou vice-versa, ont probablement coch les 2... du coup on n'en sait pas beaucoup plus que si le sondage n'existait pas.

Au fait, je ne vois pas de mention de Google Docs et Office Online, qui sont galement des solutions viables (du moins pour des besoins de base)




> j'tais un fan absolu et dfinitif d'Office, en particulier Excel, puis est arriv 2007 et son abominable ribbon pour laquelle je voue une haine farouche


Et en 8 ans, tu n'as pas russi  t'y faire ?  ::koi:: 
Tu n'es vraiment pas trs adaptable...

----------


## Zefling

> Et en 8 ans, tu n'as pas russi  t'y faire ? 
> Tu n'es vraiment pas trs adaptable...


Franchement, comme je l'ai pas chez moi, et qu'au bureau je m'en sers 3 fois dans l'anne... Je suis du mme avis, j'arrive pas  m'y faire, je retrouve jamais mes petites pour des trucs simples et je me sens con devant un truc que je ferais sans rflchir sous LO. ::oops::  Heureusement que j'en ai pas vraiment besoin pour mon boulot, je serais mal.

Bon, j'ai vot LO, parce que mon utilisation de MsO est anecdotique.

----------


## martopioche

> Et en 8 ans, tu n'as pas russi  t'y faire ? 
> Tu n'es vraiment pas trs adaptable...


La perche... Ou le lapsus  ::):  Certains prfrent peut tre des outils adapts qu'tre adaptables  l'outil... Non ? :p

----------


## air-dex

> Quelles suites bureautiques vous utilisez chez vous ( la maison), au bureau ou  l'cole (lyce, universit...) ? Sur quel appareil (PC, tablette, smartphone ou Raspberry Pi) ?


J'utilise Microsoft Office 2007 (Windows) et LibreOffice (Windows et Linux). Je ne parle pas des appareils mobiles o je n'utilise les suites bureautiques que pour consulter des documents, pas pour les diter. Les appareils mobiles ne sont pas faits pour a.




> Pourquoi avoir opt pour ce choix ? Est-ce une contrainte professionnelle ? D'cole ? Ou un choix personnel ?


Je reste sous Office 2007 car j'ai pu avoir la version Ultimate lgalement pour pas cher  l'poque. Les joies des offres tudiant de Microsoft  ::aie::  J'ai les formats OOXML donc je ne ressens pas le besoin d'acheter une licence plus rcente.

Quant  LibreOffice je l'ai choisi car plus performante qu'Open Office et puis c'est  mon avis la meilleure sous Linux.




> Quels sont les points forts/faibles de votre suite ?


Office a Excel qui est juste le meilleur tableur du monde. LibreOffice est multiplateforme donc bien quand on passe son temps entre Windows et Linux. La version 64 bits de LibO est galement trs performante et j'adore a.




> Aimeriez-vous changer de suite ? Ou en tester une nouvelle ?


J'aimerai plus utiliser LibreOffice mais j'ai du mal avec ses fonctions plus avances,  commencer par la mise en forme. J'aimerai  ne pas avoir  passer sur Office dans ce cas l juste parce que je ne sais pas faire sur LibO. Ce serait un truc vraiment bien  savoir car la marche force de Microsoft vers Office 365 m'insupporte et j'aimerai bien ne pas avoir  la subir.




> Ou en tester une nouvelle ?


J'aimerai bien dcouvrir Calligra Suite mais j'aimerai plus maitriser LibO avant.




> Laquelle conseilleriez-vous  un dbutant ? Un lycen ?


Je recommanderai surtout de n'en choisir qu'une et de s'y tenir. Aprs si j'avais  en conseiller une je conseillerai LibreOffice car elle est gratuite, performante et qu'elle remplit 95 % des besoins des utilisateurs de base. Mais pour des choses plus avances rien ne vaut MS Office AMHA.

----------


## Francis Walter

> Je suis pas sr que le fait de pouvoir donner plusieurs rponses dans ce sondage soit une bonne ide. J'aurais plutt pos la question sous la forme "Quelle suite bureautique utilisez-vous principalement", avec une seule rponse possible.
> 
> Parce que l, LibreOffice + OpenOffice arrivent nettement devant MS Office, mais a ne nous apprend pas grand chose, car les gens qui utilisent surtout MS Office et occasionnellement LibreOffice (comme moi), ou vice-versa, ont probablement coch les 2... du coup on n'en sait pas beaucoup plus que si le sondage n'existait pas.


A ce que je vois, MS Office est nettement devant LO+AOO. Mais on n'est qu' 26 votants donc rien n'est encore dit. Le choix multiple a t prfr au choix unique parceque beaucoup d'utilisateur utilisent MS 0ffice au boulot et un autre  la maison. Et l'intrt du sondage est de savoir lesquels sont utiliss et dans quel but (voir les questions). On aurait pu avoir un sondage  choix unique qui s'intitulerait *Quelle est otre suite bureautique prfre ?*.




> Au fait, je ne vois pas de mention de Google Docs et Office Online, qui sont galement des solutions viables (du moins pour des besoins de base)


Euh office Online != Office 365 ?  ::koi::  Par rapport  Google Docs, c'est carrment un oubli, le prochain sondage va en tenir compte  ::pastaper:: 

Moi j'ai vot MS Office et LibreOffice. J'utilise tout le temps Ubuntu donc LO ou AOO tait d'office les choix que j'avais. Par contre, je reconnais une chose, MS Office est de trs loin complet, plus simple d'utilisation, plus intuitif que LO et AOO runis. C'est d'ailleurs le seul produit Microsoft que j'aime. Enfin, je pense que Office est le meilleur produit que Microsoft a pu dvelopper depuis trs longtemps.

----------


## HardBlues

Pour moi c'est OpenOffice,  la maison comme au bureau ou j'ai pourtant Office 2013 sur un poste...
Parce que c'est libreQue a fonctionneQu'il n'y a pas sans arrt des changements cosmtiques destin  nous faire croire qu'on est en face d'une rvolution et qu'il faut  nouveau payerC'est gratuit

----------


## tomlev

> A ce que je vois, MS Office est nettement devant LO+AOO. Mais on n'est qu' 26 votants donc rien n'est encore dit.


Maintenant oui, mais quand j'ai regard hier soir, LO  lui tout seul tait devant MSO  :;): 
Cela dit, ma remarque tient toujours  :;): 




> Euh office Online != Office 365 ?


Non, c'est diffrent. Office Online est gratuit, il suffit d'avoir un compte MS. Les documents sont stocks sur OneDrive. C'est le mme modle que Google Docs en fait.

Par exemple Word: https://office.live.com/start/word.aspx

L'abonnement Office 365 inclut l'accs  Office Online, mais vu que c'est gratuit on s'en fout un peu ^^

----------


## laerne

J'utilise beaucoup LaTeX galement.  Qui a l'avantage d'tre ditable dans un diteur de texte performant (vim), ce qui au final me fait gagner du temps car je peux garder mes habitudes de programmation.

Sinon c'est libre office.  Ms Word pour ainsi dire, jamais.  Je comprends les gens qui le trouve plus intuitif, tout est trouvable dans le ruban, mais je comprends pas les gens qui disent qu'il est plus complet.  Pour tre intuitifs, les rglages d'options sont minimalistes, contrairement  writer, qui est assez verbeux et "fine-tunable".

Pour Excel, je comprends qu'il soit plus complet que calc, vu tout les outils de BI prsents.  Mais je prfre faire mes analyses de donnes avec des outils encore plus spcialiss dans un language rapide comme python, donc j'utilise ni Calc ni Excel.

----------


## Traroth2

> La perche... Ou le lapsus  Certains prfrent peut tre des outils adapts qu'tre adaptables  l'outil... Non ? :p


Parfaitement exact. Dire qu'il y a des gens qui votent contre cette rponse...

----------


## xanthellis

Je me suis report exclusivement sur la suite Google en ligne (Docs / Sheets) qui est largment assez performante pour un usage courant.
Les avantages sont trs forts 
- Acces en consultation et modification depuis n'importe quel endroit,
- Partage de fichiers trs rapidement avec mes clients
- Gestion des versions
- ...

----------


## jopopmk

Au boulo :
 - MSO 2010 : Outlook pour les mails, Word pour les doc utilisateurs, Excel pour les manip sur donnes externes,
 - LO 5 : swriter uniquement (pour l'instant) car je taff sur le format ODF,
 - OO 4 : swriter uniquement (pour l'instant) pour les tests de compatibilit avec LO.
A la maison : aucun, pas l'utilit.

----------


## Zirak

Pour ma part c'est :

au travail (pas le choix): Office 2010

 la maison : LibreOffice si j'ai besoin de faire du basique, sinon sous Office 2010 si j'ai besoin de macro, mais dans les deux cas c'est trs rare.

----------


## Invit

Salut

MS Office 2013 au Taf et 2007  la maison.

Pour LibreOffice, c'est surtout pour au cas o des clients m'envoient des fichiers sous ce format l, car l'ouverture des formats LibreOffice sous Office 2013 n'est pas fiable  100 %.

Je fais une utilisation pousse de MS Office (vba, etc...) ce que ne m'offre pas LibrOffice. Car lorsque vous devez faire interagir Access avec Excel et Outlook en mme temps, tout cela en VBA avec pas mal de lignes il n'y a pas mieux.

Par contre je recommande LibreOffice  mes amis pour une utilisation personnelle de base, l c'est parfait et suffisant.

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas pouss LibreOffice au bout de ses retranchements, pour la simple raison que Base ne m'offre pas ce que m'offre Access, et la pack complet Word, Excel, Outlook et Access m'est indispensable dans mon travail.

Et le ruban on s'y fait trs vite, il y a une logique, il suffit de ne pas tre rbarbatif aux nouveauts.

J'ai donc bien sr vot MS Office.

Philippe

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

J'utilise indiffremment
- LibreOffice sur Linux
- OpenOffice sur Windows XP

Ce que je trouve de bien, c'est qu'un document cr sous OpenOffice peut tre repris et modifi sous LibreOffice, puis repris sous OpenOffice etc... sans jamais rien perdre car le format des fichiers est exactement le mme. D'un point de vue habitudes et ergonomies, j'ai tout de mme une petite prfrence pour OpenOffice.

----------


## laloune

> Et en 8 ans, tu n'as pas russi  t'y faire ? 
> Tu n'es vraiment pas trs adaptable...


je ne m'y suis pas adapt car je ne m'adapte pas  ce que je considre comme tant une rgression (je peux remplir un bottin avec les idioties de l'interface >=2007 qui taient 1000 fois plus efficace dans l'interface <=2003)




> La perche... Ou le lapsus Certains prfrent peut tre des outils adapts qu'tre adaptables  l'outil... Non ? :p


merci, je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit (d'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas dit :-))

ce qui me tue dans cette affaire c'est surtout le mpris de M$ pour ses utilisateurs : au moment o l'interface devenait standard partout, les utilisateurs historiques ont gueul car du jour au lendemain c'est comme si on leur avait supprim toute la comptence qu'ils avaient amass au cours de leur carrire?

pourquoi ne pas avoir donn le choix de passer sur la nouvelle interface ou rester sur l'ancienne? les noobs qui trouvent l'interface plus jolie ou pratique auraient pu l'utiliser et tout le monde aurait t content.




> Et le ruban on s'y fait trs vite, il y a une logique, il suffit de ne pas tre rbarbatif aux nouveauts.


le ruban n'a aucune logique (je te le prouve  l'occase si tu veux) et je n'ai rien contre les nouveauts lorsqu'elles sont ncessaires et ne reprsentent pas une rgression.

pour reprendre l'invitable mtaphore automobile : demain je m'amuse  bricoler ta caisse pour que le levier de vitesse soit dans le vide poche, que ton frein  main se trouve entre tes jambes et que pour freiner tu doives mettre un coup de boule sur le volant. On verra si tu es toujours aussi enjou par la nouveaut. Peut-tre qu'au bout de 8 ans tu sauras bien conduire mais il y aura eu un paquet de morts en plus sur les routes

----------


## Porkepix

LaTeX pour la rdaction de documents propres  remettre !

Sinon, un simple fichier texte, ventuellement Markdown :p

EDIT : Et autant que possible, XeTeX, la variante purement unicode.

----------


## Invit

Re

*@laloune* 

Ton avis sur le ruban est autant respectable que le mien, tout le monde  plus ou moins ses affinits avec tel ou tel prsentation.

A un moment de ma carrire j'ai t formateur bureautique, mon but tait de former sur la suite Office. Hors comme beaucoup de mes apprenants taient sans emploi, je leur montrais OpenOffice ( l'poque la sparation n'avait pas eu lieu), et malgr une apparence similaire avec les menus il y avait des disparits entre les deux logiciels, donc une adaptation.

J'en profitais pour leur montrer Office 2007 avec le ruban, et beaucoup ont prfr cette super barre d'outils (car c'est comme cela qu'il faut le voir) avec des icones explicites.

Cependant je respecte ton choix de ne pas aimer le ruban, et je ne vais pas polmiquer sur le sujet car ce sera une discussion sans fin sur ce sujet.

Philippe

----------


## Gabrieel

Office 2013 au boulot et Office 2016 a la maison parce que c'est ce qui se fait en mieux en matire de bureautique. c'est efficace et sans bavure. j'ai dj eu a essay Open office et consort , mais c'est moche et des qu'on veut faire une chose un petit peu plus avanc c'est juste pas possible

une mention spciale sur google docs qui pour des usages standard n'a plus rien a envier a MS Office et dont j'apprcie particulirement les fonctions collaborative

et MS Office parce que Access, cette perle avec quoi on peut quasi tout faire en 2 clics 3 mouvements particulirement adapter pour les PME

----------


## Gabrieel

> Re
> 
> *@laloune* 
> 
> Ton avis sur le ruban est autant respectable que le mien, tout le monde  plus ou moins ses affinits avec tel ou tel prsentation.
> 
> A un moment de ma carrire j'ai t formateur bureautique, mon but tait de former sur la suite Office. Hors comme beaucoup de mes apprenants taient sans emploi, je leur montrais OpenOffice ( l'poque la sparation n'avait pas eu lieu), et malgr une apparence similaire avec les menus il y avait des disparits entre les deux logiciels, donc une adaptation.
> 
> J'en profitais pour leur montrer Office 2007 avec le ruban, et beaucoup ont prfr cette super barre d'outils (car c'est comme cela qu'il faut le voir) avec des icones explicites.
> ...


Je confirme pour les users lambda , c'est le plus facile a apprehender. a embte plus les power users , mais on s'y fait trs trs vite normalement

----------


## fifi19

LibreOffice car:
-OS LINUX
-gratuit
-gestion des extensions.

----------


## Tournachon

WordPerfect Office, depuis de nombreuses annes, j'ai commenc avec le traitement de texte WordPerfect 5 il y a bien 15 ans, nettement plus intressant que Word, surtout par la possibilit de l'affichage de tous les codes (contrairement  Word) et le paramtrage de cet affichage. Cela permet un contrle parfait des documents longs ayant fait l'objet de nombreuses modifications. J'en suis actuellement  la version X5 qui me convient. A ceux qui m'opposent que Word est le plus utilis, et que donc tout le monde ne sait pas ouvrir les documents WP de faon optimale, je rponds que je n'envoie de toutes faons que des documents en PDF, mon correspondant a donc toujours un document conforme  mon original

----------


## Tr0n33

> Je confirme pour les users lambda , c'est le plus facile a apprehender. a embte plus les power users , mais on s'y fait trs trs vite normalement


Je suis un power users. L'adaptation a pris un peu de temps, notamment pour comprendre la logique, mais trs franchement, j'ai eu un gain de productivit tonnant notamment sur Excel. La gnration de tableaux croiss dynamiques est cent fois plus intuitive dsormais. Personnellement, j'ai un peu rl au dbut mais depuis, je n'arrive plus du tout  retourner sur l'ancienne qui est bien moins adapt aux ralits de la bureautique actuelle.

Microsoft Office, mme chez moi, sans hsitation. Les autres suites sont  des annes lumires en termes de fonctionnalits. Qui peut se passer de VB sous Excel quand il fait de la bureautique pour grandes entreprises ?  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Microsoft Office, mme chez moi, sans hsitation. Les autres suites sont  des annes lumires en termes de fonctionnalits. *Qui peut se passer de VB sous Excel quand il fait de la bureautique pour grandes entreprises ?*


Tout ceux qui bossent habituellement sur Open-Office ou LibreOffice ?

On voit justement ici le problme que tout le monde soit lev  MS-Office. Et qui fait parti d'une des raisons de pourquoi cela couine en entreprise lorsque l'on veut passer de MS-Office  OO ou LO. On est tellement habitu  la version Microsoft que finalement, le reste c'est forcment moins bien / moins pratique / moins je ne sais quoi.

Mais en fait, c'est du vent, on peut trs bien faire des macros sur LibreOffice, c'est juste que ce n'est pas du VBA, et donc que oui, il faut un peu "rapprendre"  faire des macros, et effectivement cela fait "un peu chier" quand on est pleinement fonctionnel en VBA.

Mais si on tait dans la situation inverse, cela serait compltement pareil, on aurait nos macros en Basic, et si on devait passer au VBA, on galrerait tout autant...

----------


## Tr0n33

Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord.

 :;): 

PS : Former un individu en Python ou en JS, a a un cot important que peu d'entreprises sont prtes  mettre en oeuvre. Et MS-Office, me suffit amplement. Pourquoi changer un outil qui fonctionne parfaitement bien, avec un support contractuel, que tout le monde apprcie ?  ::calim2::  Ne prends on pas, gnralement, le produit qui convient le mieux  nos attentes ?

----------


## seblutfr

Office 2013 au boulot et  domicile.
Parce que j'apprcie la suite cohrente, que je la maitrise, et que a me va bien comme a.
Aprs quelques jours  regarder comment tait faite la nouvelle interface (rubans) en 2007, j'ai compris la logique principale, et je ne peux mme pas dire que j'ai eu besoin de m'adapter.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi changer un outil qui fonctionne parfaitement bien, avec un support contractuel, que tout le monde apprcie ?  Ne prends on pas, gnralement, le produit qui convient le mieux  nos attentes ?


Certes, mais l il n'est mme pas question de te faire changer d'outil ou non, c'est juste que quand je lis a :




> Microsoft Office, *mme chez moi, sans hsitation*. *Les autres suites sont  des annes lumires en termes de fonctionnalits. Qui peut se passer de VB sous Excel quand il fait de la bureautique pour grandes entreprises ?*


SI on ne connait pas OO ou LO, on peut se dire que MSO a beaucoup plus de fonctionnalits et qu'on ne peut pas faire de macros sous OO/LO, ce qui est faux dans les deux cas.

Donc ce n'est peut-tre pas ce que tu voulais exprimer, mais j'ai prfr apporter une prcision pour les gens n'ayant pas essay les diffrentes suites bureautiques voques.  ::D:

----------


## esperanto

Pour diter les documents je prfre de loin un langage de formatage comme LaTeX, surtout si le document est trs long - a permet de le grer avec un VCS avec mme des branches (pratique pour un manuel associ  un programme)

Maintenant s'il faut absolument du wysiwyg, pour des documents dits aussi par d'autres personnes, pour le moment Libre Office. Mais comme je l'ai dit dans une prcdente discussion, s'il se trouvait une suite plus lgre (Apache OO? Calligra?), multiplateforme et supportant raisonnablement bien ODF et DOCX (exit Apache OO du coup), a m'arrangerait car je suis certain de ne pas en utiliser plus de 10% des capacits. 

Microsoft Office, certainement pas. J'ai toujours trouv cette suite trs lourde, et alors le systme de ribbons... sur une tablette je veux bien, mais quand on a un cran 22 pouces a rime  quoi de supprimer les menus?
 ceux qui me demandent de m'adapter, faut-il rappeler que l'ordinateur est cr pour tre adapt  l'homme et non l'inverse?

----------


## Invit

Re




> Microsoft Office, certainement pas. J'ai toujours trouv cette suite trs lourde, et alors le systme de ribbons... sur une tablette je veux bien, mais quand on a un cran 22 pouces a rime  quoi de supprimer les menus?
>  ceux qui me demandent de m'adapter, faut-il rappeler que l'ordinateur est cr pour tre adapt  l'homme et non l'inverse?


Trs intressant comme rflexion, revenons quelques annes en arrire.

Je ne sais pas qui a le premier cre les menus, et l n'est pas le sujet, mais si  la place des menus il aurait cre un systme similaire au ruban, et que maintenant quelqu'un lance les menus, quel serait la raction des gens ? En fait la mme que l'on a actuellement, en critiquant le changement.

On s'est habitu  quelque chose depuis des annes, et le changement rebute.

Philippe

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...On s'est habitu  quelque chose depuis des annes, et le changement rebute...


A une nuance prs, avant de partir en retraite, j'tais  50/50% sur MSOffice et LibreOffice. Je me suis quasiment instantanment habitu au Ruban ... mais je prfre les barres d'icnes, surtout que dans un document texte, je peux les mettre  gauche du texte, laissant plus de hauteur au document lui-mme (qui est le seul intressant). Pour moi, c'est pas une question d'adaptation, mais une question d'ergonomie. 

Si un jour OpenOffice ou/et LibreOffice adoptent le ruban, j'espre que dans les choix de personnalisation des applications ils permettront de choisir entre "Barre d'icnes" et "Ruban" ... choix que ne propose absolument pas MSOffice (allez savoir pourquoi ?).

----------


## laloune

> Si un jour OpenOffice ou/et LibreOffice adoptent le ruban, j'espre que dans les choix de personnalisation des applications ils permettront de choisir entre "Barre d'icnes" et "Ruban" ... choix que ne propose absolument pas MSOffice (allez savoir pourquoi ?).


+1

je ne reproche rien au ruban en ralit. je reproche simplement l'absence de choix, et le mpris de l'diteur pour ses utilisateurs qui dit en substance : "c'est comme a et pas autrement. vas te faire voir si tu n'est pas content".

En gros tu t'adaptes ou tu crves, ce qui reprsente in fine la logique librale dans sa forme la plus vile





> On s'est habitu  quelque chose depuis des annes, et le changement rebute.


le changement rebute surtout lorsque tu as un crtin de manager au dessus de toi qui te demande un truc pur hier qui t'aurais pris 3 Min avec une interface que tu connais, et qui avec la nouvelle interface te prend 1h car tout est diffrent

----------


## Invit

LibreOffice, what else...

----------


## esperanto

> Je ne sais pas qui a le premier cre les menus, et l n'est pas le sujet, mais si  la place des menus il aurait cre un systme similaire au ruban, et que maintenant quelqu'un lance les menus, quel serait la raction des gens ? En fait la mme que l'on a actuellement, en critiquant le changement.
> 
> On s'est habitu  quelque chose depuis des annes, et le changement rebute.
> 
> Philippe


Et si au lieu du changement impos on permettait aux gens de choisir? Je doute que les menus soient ce qu'il y a de plus volumineux dans les excutables de MS Office.
Regarde sous linux avec les diffrents environnements de bureau: quand Gnome a pris un virage  180 il y a vite eu au moins deux projets (MATE et Cinnamon) pour permettre  ceux qui prfraient l'ancien systme de continuer de l'utiliser sans pour autant se priver des mises  jour techniques. Et pourtant, un environnement de bureau a prend pas mal de place sur le disque.

A part a, pour ce qui est de l'ergonomie, je le rpte, les contraintes ne sont pas les mmes sur un cran 22 pouces et un tactile de 7.
Les menus sont trs bien adapts au premier, on les atteint facilement avec la souris. Les ribbons prennent beaucoup de place, par contre c'est plus facile de ne pas en slectionner deux  la fois quand on les touche sur un cran tactile avec de gros doigts.
Autant dans les annes 2000 je trouvais idiot d'avoir un menu dmarrer sur les crans 3 pouces de PDA sous Windows CE (une fois dpli il envahissait compltement l'cran et parfois on arrivait mme plus  atteindre les derniers menus), autant quand on a un clavier et une souris, c'est plus facile de naviguer dans une barre de menus que dans des pictogrammes, aussi gros soient-ils. Et puis a laisse de la place pour le texte, qui est quand mme la partie principale.

----------


## micro38

j'ai essay word sous linux, mais a marche moins bien ;o)

aucun souci majeur avec libreoffice, qui est une vraie suite logicielle, contrairement  Microsoft Office. Exemple: depuis n'importe quel logiciel de Libreoffice, je peux crer un fichier d'un autre type (fichier/nouveau/...). Impossible avec l' "autre". Et pour les pdf c'est en 1 clic, ce que n'a toujours pas compris MS. Aprs j'imagine qu'on peut customiser son "ribbon" pour y mettre les icnes qu'on veut, j'ai pas vrifi.

de toute faon, sous linux, pas trop le choix...

----------


## msaout

J'utilise LibreOffice 4 et vais passer  la version 5. Je suis depuis 7 ans sous linux et j'utilisais alors openoffice mais depuis que OOo est pass chez oracle, je me suis tourn vers libreoffice. C'est libre (et gratuit!) et aussi bien, sinon mieux, que microsoft office.

----------


## phelibre

LibreOffice : logiciel libre multiplateforme suffisant pour moi, le module dessin est assez avanc je trouve

----------


## alain_du_lac

Je suis retrait, aprs avoir beaucoup utilis Office au bureau.
Auparavant, j'ai eu Office XP, Office 2007, Office 2010.

J'utilise Office 365 depuis un an  la maison (avec ma compagne, on a chacun 1 PC de bureau + un portable).
Pour 99 euros par an, c'est moins cher que d'acheter la version DVD  130 euros pour un PC !!
De plus, on est toujours avec une version  jour. Par exemple, je viens de passer  Office 2016 aujourd'hui mme sur les 4 PC

Je suis un gros utilisateur de Word, Excel, OneNote et Outlook, un peu moins d'Access.
J'ai prfr acheter Office alors que LibreOffice est gratuit, car j'ai toujours trouv brouillonne (pour ne pas dire ...merdique) l'interface de LibreOffice. Je perdais un temps fou  formater correctement les styles dans LibreOffice, alors que dans Word, c'est immdiat

----------


## Francois_C

Professeur retrait, j'ai volu d'Office  LibreOffice.
Mes besoins ont videmment chang depuis que j'ai pris ma retraite, mais c'est  la hausse, parce que je fabrique des quantits d'ebooks. Moi aussi, je dteste le "ribbon" de MS Office, et c'est, en plus de la baisse de mes revenus, sans doute une des raisons qui m'ont rapproch de la suite libre.
Pour certaines choses o OpenOffice n'est pas trs bon, j'utilise encore Office Starter 2010, gratuit avec mon Windows 7, que je n'ai pas upgrad.
Comme toutes le fois o je me suis tourn vers le libre, au dbut, a me paraissait un choix vertueux mais impliquant des difficults supplmentaires. Il faut le temps d'apprendre : maintenant, (mais il faut plusieurs annes) la manire simple dditer un texte me semble tre LibreOffice, de mme que pour ouvrir une image, c'est Gimp, alors qu'au dbut, en particulier avec Gimp il y a dix ou quinze ans, j'avais l'impression d'accomplir un exploit quand j'avais fait  peu prs ce que je voulais
Il me semble par exemple que les expressions rationnelles de LibreOffice sont plus puissantes que celle d'Office ; mais cela peut tre parce que je les connais mieux. Et dans certains cas trs simples, remplacer ^l par ^p dans Office reste plus logique que remplacer \n par \n comme on fait dans LibreOffice
Il y a des bizarreries de saisie dans LibreOffice qu'on ne trouve pas dans MSOffice : Impossible de dsactiver les majuscule automatiques dans certains champs de recherche, transformation abusive du point en virgule sur le pav numrique, et surtout, quand on copie une chane dans un champ de recherche, il faut cliquer dessus 3 fois pour se positionner entre deux lettres. Il y a beaucoup de petits dfauts qui ne sont pas dans la suite MS. Mais ces inconvnients ne sont pas extrmement gnants et je travaille plus vite et plus srement avec LibreOffice.

----------


## RyzenOC

Quand je publie mes recherches j'utilise Latex ou je peut incruster du code dedans.

C'est vraiment trs pratique, notamment quand je code en python, ou on peut carrment excuter du code python dans le traitement de texte.

----------


## Aiigl59

Bonjour  tous.
Open Office au bureau comme  la maison, j'ai un poste au bureau avec la suite office 2007 qui ne me sert qu' ouvrir des documents qu'on menvoie... (pour raison de flemme, je n'ai pas modifi les raccourcis par dfaut sur ce poste)
Pour mes propres besoins j'ai install LibreOffice sur ce mme poste de bureau, j'dite mes documents et la doc que je fournis sous forme de PDF gnrs par LO. (doc technique ou documents utilisateurs finaux la plupart du temps)
Comme je ne suis pas dans la finance, le tableur LO 'Calc' suffit trs largement  tous mes besoins, si je dois transmettre en format excel, je l'ouvre par scurit avec MSoffice avant, la plupart du temps il n'y a pas de modifications  apporter. 
Il faut dire que la plupart du temps je travail avec mon poste de travail Linux (au boulot), je me sens alors comme  la maison  :;):

----------


## Invit

> aucun souci majeur avec libreoffice, qui est une vraie suite logicielle, contrairement  Microsoft Office. Exemple: depuis n'importe quel logiciel de Libreoffice, je peux crer un fichier d'un autre type (fichier/nouveau/...). Impossible avec l' "autre".


Exact, sauf que personnellement je n'en vois pas l'intrt, car dans tous les cas le logiciel adquat s'ouvrira.





> Et pour les pdf c'est en 1 clic, ce que n'a toujours pas compris MS.


Effectivement, je le fais en 2 clics, c'est vrai que cela a une grande importance.




> Aprs j'imagine qu'on peut customiser son "ribbon" pour y mettre les icnes qu'on veut, j'ai pas vrifi.


En effet, on peut entirement le customiser, supprimer des lments en rajouter. On peut ainsi crer un fichier Excel avec juste ce qu'il faut pour l'utilisateur pour qu'il ne touche pas  n'importe quoi. Je sais que l'on peut modifier l'aspect des menus dans LibreOffice, mais je n'ai pas test les limites de cela.




> de toute faon, sous linux, pas trop le choix...


Effectivement.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Quand je publie mes recherches j'utilise Latex ou je peut incruster du code dedans.
> 
> C'est vraiment trs pratique, notamment quand je code en python, ou on peut carrment excuter du code python dans le traitement de texte.


C'est pratique pour de la PAO, mais pas pour de la bureautique (d'ailleurs, je prfre Scribus  Latex pour ce genre de document). C'est un concurrent de PageMaker (en autre), mais a n'a rien  voir avec une suite bureautique. O est le tableur, par exemple.

----------


## Invit

De toute faon, il faut prendre l'outil adquate au travail demand.

Si j'ai quelques courriers  faire, deux trois tableaux, je dis LibreOffice de suite.

Par contre si je fais une utilisation pousse ( base de code, etc...) avec des interfaces personnaliss, MSOffice est tout indiqu.

Philippe

----------


## quentinix

toujours tous le temps mme sans connexion.

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Bonjour,

J'utilise la plupart du temps MSoffice 2003, de temps  autres, 2010 et LibreOffice.
Me concernant, la version 2003 est amplement suffisante, les versions suivantes mettant en avant tout un ensemble de fonctions inutiles et "polluantes" visuellement, je pense  la barre de style, etc.
Si la modification su style  la vole (affichage) est un plus, l'ergonomie est un vrai rebutoir pour les versions post 2007.
Les truc utiles ont disparu ou sont difficiles  trouver, les trucs inutiles mis en avant.

Me concernant, j'utilise un traitement de texte pour faire du texte, pas du power point par exemple...

C'est bien dommage, amliorer 2003 aurait t plus utile que de faire 2007 et suivants.
Une question... Vous utilisez je suppose au quotidien l'outil de publipostage, comment mettre un numro de page simplement sans passer par les styles prdfinis (moches) ni devoir saisir deux codes champ PAGES et NUMPAGE manuellement, etc.

----------


## belkan

Je reste fidle  Office 2010. La version 2013 et maintenant la 2016 ne me tentent pas suffisamment pour reperdre un max de temps pour prendre la bte en main...Le cloud? faut-voir...

----------


## Zeupe

Pour ma part j'utilise openoffice, je le trouve un peu plus rapide que libreoffice et vu l'utilisation que j'en fait (j'utilise  peine 10% des fonctionnalits), a me suffit amplement. D'ailleurs, j'ai vu qu'il existait maintenant une version light. J'ai commenc  l'utiliser. Je pense qu'elle devrait me satisfaire dans au moins 99% des cas

----------


## ego

Office...les suites opensource sont dpasses

----------


## CoderInTheDark

J'utilise Office 2010  la maison, pour des raisons d'accessibilit.
Car Open Office est totalement inaccessible.
-	Pour libre office, seul writer est accessible
Je dteste le ruban.
Jai mme essay un plugin payant pour remettre  le menu  lancienne.
Mais le programme ntait pas trs stable ou incompatible avec mon lecteur dcran.
Jai oubli le nom, si quelquun connait. Je lessayerais bien  nouveau. 
Au boulot, comme je boue beaucoup, cest dur  dire.
Je suis souvent  contrecourant  rclamer Ms Office alors quils autorisent des logiciels libres.
Et sils ont un 2007 sans ruban cest le pied : D

Il y a aussi, IBM Lotus Symphony  
Jai essay.
Il est accessible mais je nai pas accroch.
Je trouve le projet un peu atone.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Car Open Office est totalement inaccessible.


Que veux tu dire par l ?

Philippe

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> Que veux tu dire par l ?
> 
> Philippe



Je suis non-voyant, pour utiliser un ordinateur, je dois 'utiliser  un logiciel appel lecteur d'cran.
Il en existe plusieurs Jaws, NVDA, Voice Over, Orca

Parfois il n'est pas capable de me lire le texte  l'cran.
C'est le cas avec Open Office, il reste muet

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Quelle la diffrence entre avec ou sans "Ruban" pour un non voyant ? Le ruban s'entend diffremment avec un logiciel vocal ?

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Quelle la diffrence entre avec ou sans "Ruban" pour un non voyant ? Le ruban s'entend diffremment avec un logiciel vocal ?




Ce n'es pas un problme de lecteur d'cran.
La diffrence est que les non-voyants n'utilisent pas la sourie.
Tout se fait au clavier.
La navigation dans les menus  classique, est simple car elle est linaire.
Tandis quavec les rubans la logique est chamboule.
Tous les utilisateurs peuvent sen rendre compte, en utilisant le clavier au lieu de la sourie.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Tous les utilisateurs peuvent sen rendre compte, en utilisant le clavier au lieu de la sourie.


Ah oui, je comprend beaucoup mieux  ::P:  D'ailleurs, tant trs maladroit  la souris ... j'utilise normment les raccourcis clavier, et n'utilisant plus les rubans depuis 2012, j'avoue que cet aspect des choses m'avais forcment chapp.

Une pierre de plus contre les rubans autoritaires donc ... et vive l'interface choisie par les utilisateurs "*quels qu'ils soient*".

----------


## Cyborg

Au boulot: MS Office 2010/2013
Et je regrette pas,  la vue de l'utilisation que j'en fais. Un exemple tout bte sous Excel, ce sont les styles colors par dfaut. Pour prsenter des tableaux, c'est juste parfait ! Les dgrads de couleurs sont clairs sans qu'elles soient flashy, et a change tout: type et taille de police, couleur texte et fond. Et j'ai rien configur pour avoir a!

A la maison: Apache OpenOffice
Il y a 1 an, quand je l'ai install, il ne ncessitait pas Java, contrairement  son homologue LibreOffice, si ma mmoire est bonne (au dbut de la version 4). Et vu l'cart des fonctionnalits, c'tait un argument suffisant.
Et comme c'est madame qui l'utilise le plus, j'ose plus changer...

Tlphone: Google Docs
Je l'utilise rarement, mais quand je fais des listes de cadeaux pour Nol, j'ai pas de PC  ct de moi, et a suffit bien!

----------


## mashpro

J'utilise en permanence Office 2000 (eh oui) car il me donne satisfaction et me suffit depuis 15 ans. Toutes mes macros en VBA me simplifient la tche.
Parfois, j'utilise Libre Office, pour transformer le tableaux que m'envoient mes correspondants.
J'utilise aussi Office 2013, sur un Notebook, mais je le trouve peu pratique, la disposition des fonctions et des menus est toute bouleverse et je perds un temps fou  rechercher des fonctions simples existant sur Office 2000.
De plus, la taille de la barre de menus est excessive par rapport  la plage utile (surtout sur un notebook de 10"...)
J'ai aussi utilis Office 2007, mais je l'ai abandonn pour les mmes raisons.
Et je rle contre cette frnsie de modification qui oblige  tout rapprendre tous les deux ans, puis  changer de matriel pour rester performant. (le dernier gag vient de la banque qui modifie la structure de ses tableaux, ce qui fait que les miens, avec leurs macros, sont bons  mettre  la corbeille !)

PS : je complte. J'ai commenc  utiliser un tableur avec Multiplan, le traitement de texte avec WORD 2.0 je crois, la gestion de donnes avec RBase..., le tout sous MS-Dos, et sauvegardes sur disquettes souples de 5"1/4. Vous voyez pourquoi le changement sans motif m'ennuie profondment, j'ai dj beaucoup donn en la matire.

----------


## Gabrieel

> Je suis un power users. L'adaptation a pris un peu de temps, notamment pour comprendre la logique, mais trs franchement, j'ai eu un gain de productivit tonnant notamment sur Excel. La gnration de tableaux croiss dynamiques est cent fois plus intuitive dsormais. Personnellement, j'ai un peu rl au dbut mais depuis, je n'arrive plus du tout  retourner sur l'ancienne qui est bien moins adapt aux ralits de la bureautique actuelle.
> 
> Microsoft Office, mme chez moi, sans hsitation. Les autres suites sont  des annes lumires en termes de fonctionnalits. Qui peut se passer de VB sous Excel quand il fait de la bureautique pour grandes entreprises ?


je crois qu'on a tous un peu ral au dbut  :;): 

par contre j'ai bien ral avec leur histoire de xlsm et xlsx. il faut un format de fichier spcifique si on veut utiliser les macros, j'avoue que je n'ai pas encore tout bien compris

----------


## Gabrieel

Juste parce que j'y pense maintenant le ribbon j'ai un peu tiqu au dbut: en 2007 on commenait a passer aux crans horizontaux (type 16/9e) quand Microsoft a sorti le ribbon c'etait plus adapt a nos ecrans d'avant verticaux du coup a fait trs peu d'espace de travail ils se sont rattraps avec la possibilit d ele rendre retractable mais bon, c'est pas pratique pour a

----------


## Gabrieel

[QUOTE=tomlev;8388221]Parce que l, LibreOffice + OpenOffice arrivent nettement devant MS Office _(EDIT: plus maintenant)_QUOTE]

En fait le sondage est un peu biais:
- on est tous developpeurs ou aspirant developpeur on est donc pas une population representative
- le sondage est class dans la catgorie OpenOffice & LibreOffice (c'est un peu comme aller a la fte de l'huma et faire un sondage la bas pour savoir si la population franaise est de droite  :;):  )

----------


## mashpro

> Salut
> Et le ruban on s'y fait trs vite, il y a une logique, il suffit de ne pas tre rbarbatif aux nouveauts.


Bonjour,

La logique du ruban, j'aurais bien aim la connatre, ou la dcouvrir... mais je la cherche toujours.
Il en est de mme pour le changement de dsignation de certaines fonctions ou actions, je n'en comprends pas l'intrt. C'est comme dit un autre intervenant, "si on te met le levier de vitesse dans la bote  gants". J'ai bien aim cette image...

Bonne journe

----------


## Invit

Re




> En fait le sondage est un peu biais:
> - on est tous developpeurs ou aspirant developpeur on est donc pas une population representative
> - le sondage est class dans la catgorie OpenOffice & LibreOffice (c'est un peu comme aller a la fte de l'huma et faire un sondage la bas pour savoir si la population franaise est de droite  )


Je n'avais pas fait attention, mais effectivement la remarque est pertinente, car la population n'est pas reprsentative.

Philippe

----------


## e-ric

Salut

-> Libre Office  la maison (Linux, h h !), j'ai donc vot pour lui car c'est un choix personnel, a augmente les stats pour Libre Office  ::mouarf:: 
-> M$ Office au boulot, sans enthousiasme

Deux points ngatifs pour Libre Office:
- l'ergonomie de Libre Office est un peu infrieure  celle d'Office (tableur et TdT, le reste je n'ai pas essay), mais cela est sans doute  une pratique professionnelle plus importante avec M$ Office, ce qui peut s'assimiler  du formatage.
- la liaison  Java qui pour un logiciel libre est  mon sens une hrsie (pas la peine de dclencher un troll pour cela, c'est un avis purement personnel).

Pour Office, des temps de rponse parfois longs, inexpliquables et trs agaants, surtout pour un logiciel payant. L'une ergonomie, quoique bonne, est trop changeante d'une version  une autre

Pour finir, vu l'usage que j'ai de la bureautique chez moi, LibreOffice me suffit largement.

Cdlt

----------


## e-ric

> Microsoft Office, certainement pas. J'ai toujours trouv cette suite trs lourde, et alors le systme de ribbons... sur une tablette je veux bien, mais quand on a un cran 22 pouces a rime  quoi de supprimer les menus?
>  ceux qui me demandent de m'adapter, faut-il rappeler que l'ordinateur est cr pour tre adapt  l'homme et non l'inverse?


En outre, le ruban est horizontal et les crans aussi, ce qui fait perdre une prcieuse hauteur qui pourrait tre avantageusement consacre  l'affichage du document en lui-mme.

Cdlt

----------


## esperanto

> En outre, le ruban est horizontal et les crans aussi, ce qui fait perdre une prcieuse hauteur qui pourrait tre avantageusement consacre  l'affichage du document en lui-mme.


Exact. D'autant plus stupide que quand on affiche un document en wysiwig, conu pour tre imprim sur du A4, j'ai toute la partie gauche et droite de l'cran qui sont inutilises (test effectu  l'instant pour vrifier)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Exact. D'autant plus stupide que quand on affiche un document en wysiwig, conu pour tre imprim sur du A4, j'ai toute la partie gauche et droite de l'cran qui sont inutilises (test effectu  l'instant pour vrifier)


Et oui, d'autant plus que les barres d'icnes traditionnelles peuvent tre place  droite ou  gauche pour optimiser l'espace de travail. Par contre, autant c'est vrai sur un document texte, autant sur un tableau c'est moins vident.

Comme je l'ai dj dis, l'idal serait d'avoir le choix. Le ruban ici, la barre d'icnes l. Comme cela, selon les gouts, les habitudes, les documents etc... il y aurait toujours moyen de choisir le meilleur environnement. Bon, un petit travail supplmentaire  faire pour les programmeurs ... mais une fois seulement, aprs, a roule.   ::D:

----------


## ComputingFroggy

On voit bien l un rsultat Franco-Franais : il manque une des plus importantes suites bureautiques (mais peu prsente en France), WPS Office !
http://wps.com/

----------


## Pascaltech

Open Office et prochainement Libre Office pour des raisons de cot et parce que j'ai un ordinateur de 2007. Et aussi pour faire la nique  Microsoft.

Microsoft a choisi d'orienter sa stratgie produit sur le smartphone. Qu'un grand bien cela leur fasse !! Tan pis s'ils veulent perdre leur clientle, c'est peut tre d'ailleurs ce qu'ils ont anticip.

Je suis principalement un utilisateur de calc qui est similaire  Excel de 2003 et cela me convient trs bien.

----------


## Bidouille

> On voit bien l un rsultat Franco-Franais : il manque une des plus importantes suites bureautiques (mais peu prsente en France), WPS Office !


Cette suite (anciennement Kingsoft Office) n'est ni gratuite, ni libre et n'utilise mme pas le format ODF.

----------


## SZinedine

j'avoue que j'aime bien Microsoft office 2013, mais je me suis convertie au logiciel libre depuis quelque temps, j'utilise donc Libreoffice.

- j'utilise Libreoffice parce que je suis sr qu'il ne m'espionne pas.
- les points fort est la gratuit et la scurit. le point faible est le fait que je ne m'y suis pas encore habitu.
- je ne veux pas changer de suite
- je conseillerai n'importe quelle suite office libre, Calligra, Koffice, Libreoffice ou autres. il faut prendre les bonnes habitudes ds le dbut (je parle de l'habitude d'utiliser les logiciels libres et open source).

----------


## tomlev

Mauvaise pour ceux qui dtestent le ruban de MS Office...

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...e-libreoffice/

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

a remet simplement OpenOffice en selle, surtout si ils comprennent les messages de nombreux utilisateurs. LibreOffice continue btement  suivre l'ergonomie impose par Soft. Si c'est leur choix : Bon vent.

Allez, bon courage  la fondation Apache, ils ont un boulevard devant eux pour une suite bureautique originale. 

Ce qui est certain, c'est que je n'ai pas du tout l'intention d'acheter un cran 26" ou 27" pour afficher la mme chose qu'avec mon 24" actuel

----------


## Zirak

Sauf qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'en faire tout un pataqus car contrairement  Microsoft, il est bien dit que cela sera une "option" donc on pourra trs bien continuer d'utiliser LO sans ruban.

Au final, c'est justement ce que demandait beaucoup de monde  Microsoft.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... il est bien dit que cela sera une "option" donc on pourra trs bien continuer d'utiliser LO sans ruban...


Je n'avais pas vu ce dtail, mais c'est effectivement juste ce que je demande  ::D:

----------


## laloune

> Mauvaise pour ceux qui dtestent le ruban de MS Office...


je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une mauvaise nouvelle dans la mesure o on donne le choix  l'utilisateur pourtant adaptable  merci

ce que Microzob n'a pas fait

----------


## Vad_18

Bonjour  tous,
Je souhaiterais avoir lavis dexperts avant de prendre une dcision !...
Voil, je travaille actuellement avec Excel 2010 et jaimerais avoir votre avis sur Excel 2016.

1) Vous qui utilisiez 2010 et maintenant 2016, pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les rels et principaux avantages, inconvnients et changements majeurs que me procurerait Excel 2016 ? 
2) Est-il possible de garder la version 2010 et installer la version 2016 et travailler avec lune ou lautre ?
3) Je me pose la question si je dois ou non investir dans la suite 2016 !? En effet, dans la suite Microsoft Office professionnel je ne me sers quasi essentiellement que dExcel !
4) Jai vu que lon pouvait tlcharger la version Excel 2016 gratuitement sur le site : softsector.net/produit/excel-2016
Connaissez-vous ce site ? Est-il fiable ? Est-ce vraiment gratuit !!??

Je vous remercie de vos rponses; conseils et de laide que vous pourrez mapporter.
Cordialement
Vad18

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bonjour  tous,
> Je souhaiterais avoir lavis dexperts avant de prendre une dcision !...
> Voil, je travaille actuellement avec Excel 2010 et jaimerais avoir votre avis sur Excel 2016.
> 
> 1) Vous qui utilisiez 2010 et maintenant 2016, pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les rels et principaux avantages, inconvnients et changements majeurs que me procurerait Excel 2016 ? 
> 2) Est-il possible de garder la version 2010 et installer la version 2016 et travailler avec lune ou lautre ?
> 3) Je me pose la question si je dois ou non investir dans la suite 2016 !? En effet, dans la suite Microsoft Office professionnel je ne me sers quasi essentiellement que dExcel !
> 4) Jai vu que lon pouvait tlcharger la version Excel 2016 gratuitement sur le site : softsector.net/produit/excel-2016
> Connaissez-vous ce site ? Est-il fiable ? Est-ce vraiment gratuit !!??
> ...


Tu te retrouveras avec un "_flat design_" de smartphone,  part a je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de diffrences. Je n'ai pas cherch beaucoup non plus. Comme cette cosmtique me dbectais j'ai vite rinstall mon Office 2010 qui me convient pour tout ce que je fais. Je dois dire que le ruban m'a perturb aussi. J'ai eu du mal  m'y faire. Ca m'a donn plutt l'impression d'tre une nouvelle cosmtique  la Microsoft (ils doivent embaucher plus de "designers" que de programmeurs ces temps-ci) a ne m'a pas paru plus logique et plus fonctionnel que ce qu'on trouvait dans les anciennes versions.

----------


## X5-495

Bonjour,

MS Office 2013 pour le professionnel.

LibO pour le personnel.

J'ai mme form, il fut un temps,  la premire en n'ayant que la seconde.

Cdlt.

----------


## Chauve souris

H bh ! Cet Outlook 365 semble tre bien pire que mon Outlook 2010 dont je n'apprcie pas trop la fonctionnalit (la fonction recherche est trs timore) mais qui gre correctement les indsirables.

----------


## ec

> H bh ! Cet Outlook 365 semble tre bien pire que mon Outlook 2010 dont je n'apprcie pas trop la fonctionnalit (la fonction recherche est trs timore) mais qui gre correctement les indsirables.


Dsol, ton message faisait suite au mien que j'ai dplac dans la discussion Outlook :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ons-d-outlook/

----------


## argyronet

*MSOffice* incontestablement et ce depuis sa naissance (Office 4.0) et avant d'ailleurs, avec Word 5.0 et Excel 3.0.
Je vous parle d'un temps que le moins de 30 ans ne peuvent pas connatre.

Je rponds avec retard mais c'est parce que je suis toujours fidle et que j'ai vu la vignette en bas de la page.  :;): 

Bien que chez mon client, on doit tous devenir des pro Google "Shit" et Google Doc, je continue avec mon pti Office.
La suite Google a un point intressant, c'est le travail collaboratif que bien meilleur que celui de Microsoft, enfin pour l'instant.

Pour le ruban, je suis totalement d'accord avec les mcontents.
La premire fois que j'ai vu ce truc, j'ai "_hurl_"... intrieurement bien sr.
Depuis sa mise en place, j'ai fait des progrs... Maintenant je mets moins de 5 secondes  retrouver une commande  ::lol:: 

1/ Bref une philosophie issue d'un hurluberlu qui vise  tre plus productif, soit disant : ce que tu faisais un un clic dans la suite 2003 et antrieure, tu le fais dsormais en 5 ou 6 et encore, tu cherches o a se trouve.
_Exemple parmi tant d'autres_

tu as 3 images dans ton doc et tu veux toutes les rogner :
ltu cliques sur ton image... ;l l'onglet *Format* apparat pour te donner la main sur la fonction *Rogner* ;tu rognes ;tu passes  la deuxime image mais entretemps, malheureusement tu as fait la btise de cliquer sur le document pour accder  celle-ci qui se trouve sur la seconde page,... mince alors !
=> et l, erreur, mon ami !
=> fallait pas cliquer ailleurs !
=> du coup, l'onglet *Format* disparattu vas sur la page suivante et tu cliques sur la seconde image  rogner
=> du coup, l'onglet *Format* rapparattu rognes et l, tu te dis que a va recommencer pour la troisime.
=> Yesss !!!
T'images, moi qui crit des tutos et de docs techniques o le nombre d'images dpasse l'entendement...

2/ il y a aussi les changements d'une version  l'autre : entre 2010 et 2013 et 2016
Exemple : et hop je te case le bloc te permettant de faire un _filigrane_ ou une _bordure_ de page dans un nouvel onglet "*Cration*" qui est apparu, l comme a... 
Oui, certes, sur le plan purement tymologique de chaque fonction, mettre un filigrane ou une bordure n'est pas une mise en page ; mais fallait s'en apercevoir avant !

Toi, au tlphone, t'expliques  ta copine qui ne sait pas mettre une bordure de page d'aller dans l'onglet *Mise en page* et de cliquer *Filigrane* dans le groupe "*Arrire plan de page*" ; 
elle te rpond  mais y a pas "*Arrire plan de page*" dans "*Mise en page*" ! 
 Ah !!!, t'as quoi comme Word dj ! 
Elle ne sait pas, c'est le cadet de ses soucis !
Tu rflchis en te disant, merde, a fait trop longtemps que tu es sur 2010, et tu te rappelles plus comment c'est fichu dans 2013...
3/ Et enfin le pire ; tu finis par te faire copain avec le ruban, tout va bien et tu dcides, d'un commun accord avec lui de crer ton propre onglet car tu n'as pas le droit de rajouter un bouton ou une fonction dans un groupe existant...
Pourquoi ? a, on ne sait pas.
Et tu es content car ton onglet  toi, il a tous les boutons que veux, au bon endroit, et rangs  ta sauce ce qui favorise ton utilisation.
Un jour soudain et  l'insu de ton plein gr, vla ti pas qu'une MAJ Office Update arrive et hop, ton ruban est devenu tout neuf, comme sorti dusine et ton onglet a disparu ! 
Quoi de plus rjouissant quand tu rouvres ton application...

Certes, on peut exporter mais ce nest pas crit que tu risques de tout perdre quand tu customises le bazar :  Attention, il est conseill d'exporter votre ruban si vous voulez pas qu'on vous l'extermine au prochain passage d'une MAJ. 

Bon, au final, je reste un fidle utilisateur - _j'espre jusqu' lobtention de tous mes points_ - si je peux...
Car malgr cela, ce sont des outils fantastiques surtout quand je passe  Google Suite qui rcupre tes documents avec une grande infidlit notamment avec les styles personnaliss ou les _Shapes_ imbriqus et groups 
ou pire, les macros  qui tu peux dire adieu.

----------

